# Soul Eater



## Karousever (Feb 4, 2012)

I freaking love Soul Eater. I don't watch too much Anime, but I definitely love this one for sure. 

My top 3 favorite characters:
1. Dr. Franken Stein
2. Death the Kid
3. Blair the Cat

Also, so I have the entire first season on my computer, but my friend insists there's more than one season. My searches have turned up nothing, but he says his girlfriend even found them. So would anyone with any knowledge please inform on whether or not there is more than one season of Soul Eater (Anime)?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 11, 2012)

How many episodes do you have? It's a 52 episode show, IIRC.

I myself stopped at episode 40. The show slowly grinded itself downward for me, and the filler was horrible. Mind you, I usually don't watch shounen action shows, but this one had enough style.

My favorite character is Black☆Star.


----------

